# Nerd for hire: business cards, brochures, you name it!



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

Need promotional materials for your business? I can design business cards, flyers, brochures, and the like for your business. Hate updating your website? I can take care of that. Want "how-to" articles to hand out to customers or promotional copy to tell people what you do? Need research help? Need proofreading/editing for existing work? I can do that too. 

Your wish is my command: [email protected]. Email for samples.


----------

